# Who's cooking Q 11/10-11/11



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

Not much at my place. Got some bellies that will become bacon early on Saturday and nothing in the smoker on Sunday.

Hmmm, the post has me wondering......when is the belly officially bacon........after the cure, after the smoke, or after the slice.........I am going with after the cure............therefore I am smoking bacon tomorrow.

What you all got going this weekend?


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

Moving...and I have a cold
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I hate moving! I also hate having a cold. The last thing I can do is the first I need to do. Going to be a long weekend!


----------



## flagriller (Nov 9, 2007)

Where you moving to?


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm just like the ol' "1 uh 2 uh 3, crunch" on how many licks it takes to get through a tootsie pop, I think "burp", yep that was bacon!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, I'm doing baby backs this weekend. Yea, I know I said before I thought spare ribs were a better deal, but the price of BB's went down, and spare ribs went up.....go figure. I've got 4 racks in the fridge that I'm gonna rub tonight for a smoke tomorrow. Some local folks helped me out with some equipment a few weeks ago when I was roofing my house. Thought I'd pay them back with some ribs.


----------



## vlap (Nov 9, 2007)

Down the street into a larger apt.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 9, 2007)

I'll be doing four butts and probably a couple of fatties. That leaves me with a little more space in the smoker so I may do some of Dutch's beans or who knows what.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm hoping to do a smoke sometime this weekend. Currently on the menu is meatloaf, stuffed bell peppers, hot italian turkey sausages for sausage and peppers, ABTs and a fatty.

I was thinking about using some veggies I have never tried and perhaps some cheeses.

Anyone ever smoke an eggplant?


----------



## monstah (Nov 9, 2007)

Not smoking anything this weekend, heading to Miami for work on Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next weekend, though, watch out!


----------



## muddy pond (Nov 9, 2007)

We are going to be Q'ing both Sat and Sun. !00#s for our Sat business and 250 for the local church garden club on Sunday.


----------



## rip (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, thats every weekend now. I don't know what but it will be smokin around this house. Last weekend it was going to be just roast, and then the menu kept growing as I kept reading post on the site.LOL


----------



## rip (Nov 11, 2007)

Tomorrow it will be Smoked quail, beef rollups, and chicken. I think I will use apple wood.


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 11, 2007)

tomorrow i am smoking some spare ribs, 2 jd sage fattys, a pack of italian sauge links, and some wicked beans.


----------



## meowey (Nov 11, 2007)

Going to do some beef back ribs today!  Will post q-view later.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

